# What happened to TeslaCam ordinary recordings?



## Tom Hudson (Dec 20, 2017)

I have a 500GB SSD in my car for recording TeslaCam footage. It used to record everything, day after day, and I could go back and review stuff from weeks earlier. It's one reason I got the huge SSD -- so it wouldn't fill up.

On Thursday I took my new puppy to training and when I was loading her into the car, I think I put the fabric bag with her treats and stuff on the top of the car -- and forgot to put it in. Yesterday I was looking for the bag and couldn't find it; I wanted to go back and look at the footage to see if I could see it fall off the car -- just to know if that's what happened to it, and maybe go see if it was still there.

So I looked for the footage on the car's viewer -- all that was there were a few clips from the last day and a few Sentry Mode clips.

I figured the onboard viewer was filtering some old ones out, so I brought the SSD into the house and hooked it to my computer -- Same situation.

What happened to the ongoing recording? What happened to the clips? There's still 308GB free, so it's not like it's running out of room.

-Tom


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

By default, TeslaCam deletes recordings more than one hour old. The only way to avoid this is to tap the dashcam icon to explicitly "save" a set of recordings. If you do this, then those saved recordings will persist until you delete them. The software has worked this way since day one, so my guess is that you are misremembering how it worked?

Nowadays, there are three subfolders within the TeslaCam folder:

RecentClips - continuous recordings go here, but they are deleted when more than one hour old, regardless of space available on the drive.
SavedClips - clips that you explicitly save go here. I believe these are never deleted.
SentryClips - clips due to sentry mode events go here. The oldest clips are deleted as the drive runs out of space.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> The software has worked this way since day one,


This is also my memory, that we were always to touch the dash cam icon if there was a clip we wanted to save.

I believe there was a change in how sentry clips are managed. They once accumulated forever, potentially filling the USB which would then fail. Thus many of us bought SSDs. Now the oldest sentry clips are deleted if the USB/drive is nearing capacity.


----------

